# How to minimize negative effects of a week off during Base?



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey all, 

Quick question that I think many of us have - 

How does one minimize the negative effects of not being able to ride for several days/week during structured training? 

I know I can maintain the two-sessions of core-work and possibly add more, but what other things can I do? Should I just stay as active as possible and go back to "Preparation" period doing various forms of cross-training?

Any input would be much appreciated! 

Best, 
Marcos Mazzola Lazzarotto


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Depending on your training/racing in the past 12 months, why do the effects have to be negative?


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

You're right, I should have added more info. I tried to keep the post short, but failed to post enough detail.

The week in question is the first week of Base 2. My training plan calls for big hours and I'd be doing multiple endurance rides, one big-gear hill repeat ride, some leg-speed drills etc. 

I know I wouldn't benefit from just backing off from training as it's right after a light recovery week and I'm racing collegiate which starts mid-February.

Thanks for the input!
Marcos


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Why not just swap weeks if you have to take one off?


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

I guess there's no 'right' answer. If I swapped them I'd have a fourth heavy week in a row.
Better than a recovery week followed by an off week I guess.

Need to give it some more thought, this comes up every now and then in my training...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would definitely just do the extra hard week. 4 hard weeks in a row isn't bad, especially if its built progressively. Maybe turn the last hard week into 5-6 days and the rest week into 9 days? There really isn't any necessity to do rest weeks, its a safety precaution more than anything.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

That's the problem with arbitrary pre-scheduled recovery weeks. They are not required. Rest/recover when needed, or schedule them for when you know you have limited training opportunity.


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

Good input. Thanks guys!
I guess I'll just push it through and reschedule my recovery week.

I've found the "3 weeks on, 1 week easier" cycle helpful in my training though. I feel like you're right from a physiological standpoint that recovery weeks are not needed, but I need to budget in my own motivation and other aspects of life into it.

This is an interesting discussion though. How does one assess the need for recovery if recovery weeks are not planned ahead of time?

1. Overreaching symptoms?
2. Not hitting power numbers?
3. Accumulating fatigue?

I often hear that many athletes never reach their potential because they don't allow their bodies to recover well enough to improve. Tricky subject.

It's true that I hate to take a recovery week and see my CTL dropping back to what it was a few days earlier before all the hard work to build it up...


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

marquinhos said:


> How does one assess the need for recovery if recovery weeks are not planned ahead of time?


Performance does not improve or declines.
RPE out of kilter for known power outputs over a number of days.
Bit moody
Sleep not great
Motivation declining
Undesirable weight loss

For a lot of people though, rest of life interruptions usually put in enough unscheduled recovery anyway. So train when you have the chance, and if you need some recovery, take it. In some cases the amount of recovery needed might only be a few days, not a whole week.

And don't forget that there is recovery during a training week, usually at least one rest day and one very easy recovery spin day.



marquinhos said:


> It's true that I hate to take a recovery week and see my CTL dropping back to what it was a few days earlier before all the hard work to build it up...


Try not ramping up CTL so quickly so that you feel the need to have a rest (physically or mentally), but rather do it consistently at a sustainable rate.

In a general conditioning phase, I may not have an easier period for maybe 3 or 4 months.


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Performance does not improve or declines.
> RPE out of kilter for known power outputs over a number of days.
> Bit moody
> Sleep not great
> ...


Hey Alex, 

Thank you very much for your valuable input! 

I'll keep your advice in mind when scheduling my training around trips/unexpected time away from the bike. It's great to be able to learn some more and detach from the arbitrary "by the book" approach to training - lots of wasted energy training that way...

Best, 
Marcos


----------

